# How many tanks?



## mikie (Apr 3, 2008)

Just curious...

How many O2 tanks do you carry on your ambulance?

1 'main (M)- for all the 'ports' inside the truck
2 'portables (D):' 1 inside the truck and 1 in our airway bag.  

I wish our stretcher had one, or at least the ability to have a strapped one on, would make it easier and safer, as opposed to putting it between the pt's legs or carrying it.


----------



## rmellish (Apr 3, 2008)

1 M cylinder as an onboard
1 D cylinder on cot
1-2 D or E cylinder spares (gotta love long distances on vents or high flow)


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Apr 3, 2008)

Aircraft:
Some kind of a large composite tank that's similar to an M tank or an H tank.
E tank for portable.  Will get you to the AC then to ER... that's about it.

Truck:
M tank/H tank
D tank
C tank (I believe) strapped on to some of the stretchers.  They last about as long as a monkey fart.  Not worth the effort.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 3, 2008)

Ambulance:
1 M
1 D
2 Es or 4 Ds 

First aid at waterpark:
3 Ds (1 in jump backpack, 1 straped to exam bench, spare stored under the counter).


----------



## firecoins (Apr 3, 2008)

state required #

3 portable o2 tanls plus one large tank for the main wall and an Abrams tank just in case.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 3, 2008)

At my vollie service we have:
2 Main
2 D cylinders in jump kits
1 spare D cylinder

At my paid service we have
1 Main
1 D cylinder on cot
2 spare D cylinders


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 3, 2008)

1 "m"
6 "d"


----------



## mikie (Apr 3, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Abrams tank just in case.



As in M1 ...

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/61/M1-A1_Abrams_1.jpg 
^photo


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 3, 2008)

*We*

Have 3 spare in the truck, 1 in the o2 bag and another in the all in 1 bag, and our main tank.


----------



## NJN (Apr 3, 2008)

1 main

3 "d" portables but only two regulators


----------



## Outbac1 (Apr 3, 2008)

1  M tank
  1   D tank in jump bag
  2   D tank spares in truck


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Apr 3, 2008)

1 main.
1 in airway bag.
1 on gurney.
2 portables in side compartment.


----------



## Grady_emt (Apr 4, 2008)

1 M main tank that we never use and is usually empty
3 E's Two in a holder by the captains chair, one under the bench.  Usually Ill strap one in at the base of the wall/bench seat that is accessable just by reaching in the back of the truck for easier access.  We have the ones with a regulator/handle assembly permenantly mounted on.


----------



## paramedix (Apr 4, 2008)

Our standard for the ambulances are 2 mainlines and 2 portables...

Some of the vehicles carry up to 4 portables at a time.

Response vehicles carry 2 portables only.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 4, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> As in M1 ...
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/61/M1-A1_Abrams_1.jpg
> ^photo



THATS IT!  We keep it under the bench.


----------



## paramedix (Apr 4, 2008)

firecoins said:


> THATS IT!  We keep it under the bench.



Very original firecoins!!!:lol:


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 4, 2008)

We carry 4 D size tanks on each rig, one in our Pediatric bag, one in our 1st in bag and 2 spares in a cabinet inside the rig, we also have our onboard O2 tank which is a size I can't remember but it is rather large comes up to just above my waist and I'm 5'11" and that lasts a long time. Also in our flycar we have one D tank in our 1st in bag and one D tank in our Pediatric bag along with one spare D tank in a holder in the back.


----------



## EMT815 (Apr 4, 2008)

We have - 1 M
               1 D in the first in bag
               1 D in the airway bag
               2 Spare Ds on the rig


----------



## EMTBandit (Apr 5, 2008)

1 Main
1 in primary first in bag
1 in secondary o2
1 in our code bag
And 2 spare bottles in the Ambulance.

Yea, we got a lot. Works great for fire stand by's.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 5, 2008)

MDA BLS-- 1 M-tank, 1-D-tank (in with O2 kit), and sometimes an extra D, depending on the ambulance.
MDA ALS-- 1 M-tank, 1 D-tank (in with O2 kit +nebs), and 5 extra D-tanks.

Vollie service in the US-- 1 M-tank, 1 D-tank in jumpkit, 1 D-tank in O2 kit, 1 D-tank in Wilderness kit and one extra.


----------



## emtd29 (Apr 5, 2008)

On the bus:

1 "M" 
1 "D" in primary airway bag
1 "D" in secondary airway bag
2 "D" spares located on front of bench seat (secured in place, of course)

Fly car: 

1 "D" in primary Airway bag
1 "D" spare


----------



## Paladin (Apr 5, 2008)

1 M
1 D in the jump kit
1 D in the trauma kit
1 D on the stretcher
2 Spares


----------



## Anomalous (Apr 5, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> 1 main
> 
> 3 "d" portables but only two regulators



We carry with our MCI supplies, 6 extra regulators (cheapos).  It's not too hard to find more O2 tanks, but sometimes regulators are in short supply.


----------



## Jon (Apr 6, 2008)

At the vollie squad, we've got a main cylinder (M, I think), a D cylinder in our medical bag, a D cylinder in our trauma bag, and 1-2 spare O2 cylinders, usually with regulators.

At the transport co, there is a main cylinder, a D cylinder in a sleeve, and 1-2 spares. The ALS trucks have the D-cylinder mounted to the stretcher and have 2-3 spare O2's. When we work events, we have a pair of event bags, 1 of which has a full set of oxygen supplies including a D-cylinder. This either supplements what is on the truck, or acts as our only O2, depending on the event.

At the new paid job, we've got a main cylinder (M, I think), a D cylinder in a sleeve, and a D cylinder in the CPAP bag rigged up with the quick-connect for the CPAP. We also have 3-4 spare D cylinders. We also regularly swap out O2 with the PD, because we have regulators integrated into all of our tanks. If the PD's O2 is running low, we will take their tank and they get one of our "spares".


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 7, 2008)

1 M
3-5 D's
on each truck.


----------

